# pre-Cold War March 1953



## lucanus (Aug 19, 2007)

*March 10 - Czechoslovakian Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15s shoot down a USAF F-86 Sabre in Czech airspace. 
March 12 - an RAF Avro Lincoln is shot down by Soviet fighters over East Germany *

Now guys I know this will date me, but these two events happened the year
I was born. I remember lots of people in our neighborhood building 
bomb shelters and worrying about the REDS...I got to practice 'Duck and cover' in school...

So my quest here is to hear from anybody out there, who remembers these
scary days...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 19, 2007)

I remember when we practiced air raid drills in grammer school in addition to fire drills. We would all go down to the basement of the school, always in an area that was windowless and afforded the most (so they thought) protection. During the Cuban Missile Crisis we had drills all the time. As I remember it didn't seem to bother us at all, even though we were young and impressionable. Was a routine we grew up with.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2007)

*"Duck and cover."*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

I lived in Germany during the last decade of the Cold War. Remember all the Drills that had to be taken if the Soviets came through the Fulda Gap and all the security measures that were taken. 

It was certainly a crazy time.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 20, 2007)

Grew up in the early 70s in Suburban Phila. Had drills but they weren't "Duck and Cover", it was file out into the hallway in the basement and stand there. Never told us what we were doing there, we just stood there. 

However, there is "NO TALKING! THERE WILL BE NO TALKING DURING A NUCLEAR HOLICOST! THOSE WHO TALK WHILE BEING IMMOLATED WILL GET DETENTION!"


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 20, 2007)

The first I can recall is the Cuban Missle Crisis lived very close to a St Hubert Quebec which was a Cf 100 base the neighbours were all aircrew and they had all their families cars parked and fueled and loaded with necessities and with instructions if the call came get in and head north


----------

